# Ultum Nature Systems 16T Aquascape



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Guys

Little aquascape that I did today. its a UNS 16T only 1 gallon. they are a lot of fun, but some what challenging at that size . Im going to add more to the backround in a few days. Its low tech by the way let me what you think I should plant in the backround !

I used:

ADA aqua soil amazonia
Spiderwood Driftwood
UNS Manten Stone
Tropica Java Moss
Anubias Petite
5 Watt LED from China 6500 K


----------



## UsAndThem (Jan 20, 2015)

Here is the picture


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

Looking good. Nice shrimpscape.


----------

